# Sapphire's kids



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, after a very stressful couple of days waiting anxiously for Sapphire to deliver she finally had her twins...unassisted while I was inside the house. LOL 
I checked on her and she was out munching hay giving me the "oh great here she is back to bother me while I'm trying to eat" look so I went in the house and let her be for a bit since she obviously wasn't doing anything. Came back out 45 minutes later to see her running away from these 2 little creatures that she couldn't seem to figure out why they were so persistent in following her. :ROFL: Apparently the sneak did just fine! THANK GOD!!!!!! Anyway here are her 2 new kids, Blue Bayou a Blue and white, blue eyed and polled wether kid and Lil Annie also blue eyed.  All are doing fine...momma has decided she likes the creatures and she passed her placenta with no problems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...congrats... :hi5: :greengrin: :thumb: :leap:


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

AWWWWWW so cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad that everything turned out well and you have those ADORABLE babies and a healthy mama! :leap: 

Congratulations Jess :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your beautiful babies - and your healthy mama!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha I can just picture her running away! I'm glad all went well, Congrats!! They are really cute!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWW VERY CUTE!!

Congrats


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats, they are adorable! but whats up with the 50/50 splits on twins lately? my last two sets of twins have been one of each too....don't know what I would do though if they were all one or the other...LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just so stinkin' cute! Feel free to package them up and send them here!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Kylee, we are gonna meet up with Jess in Utah in MAy...we could always bring them back for you...LOL :hi5:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Yay for babies! Yay for "boring" kiddings! 
What show is in Utah in May, btw?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Everyone... I'm really glad all went well!  

Denise, the Rocky Mountain fainting goat show is in Utah.  Silkies and fainters...it's a 3 day show I believe.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Very cute babies! Congratulations on an uneventful kidding.


----------

